#ubuntu-sa 2011-08-25
<{AL}MTEM{>  الســـــ♥♥♥♥ـــــــلام علـــــ♥♥♥♥ــــــيكم
<{AL}MTEM{> sm1
<{AL}MTEM{> pschicist__
<{AL}MTEM{> psychicist__
<{AL}MTEM{> what you jop naow
#ubuntu-sa 2011-08-27
<AMER}ALHOB> HI
<AMER}ALHOB> شباب
#ubuntu-sa 2012-08-22
<RamiAM> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-sa 2014-08-22
<ahindi> hi
<ahindi> my name is alaa el hindi
<ahindi> any one available here
#ubuntu-sa 2017-08-27
<Mishael> GD'
